# N64 Region Free



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 29, 2012)

Is the N64 region lockout pyshical or mechanical, ive heard there are plastic tabs preventing regionfree.

Would a gameshark allow region free or should I just open it up to remove the tabs


----------



## Goveynetcom (Jul 29, 2012)

It's physical. The tabs are the only thing stopping you. I think it's a matter of personal preference on how you should go about it. I believe a gameshark would work fine, but breaking the tabs is just as easy and you don't have to worrry about the gameshark ever not working (mine sometimes acts up myself). To break the tabs all it usually takes is some pliers or something and a few minutes of patience.

Same method also works for the super nintendo.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2012)

There are no plastic tabs, as much as i know. You can insert any US/JAP/PAL cartridge into any N64... But of course the console is Region locked. You need an N64 Passport Adapter to override the lockout. And i also think there is no modification possible to make the N64 region free.


----------



## Bonny (Jul 29, 2012)

> Same method also works for the super nintendo.



Are you saying that you can play any SNES/Super Famicom game on any SNES console if you just enlarge the Slot/remove the tabs? That is definitely wrong.


----------



## Goveynetcom (Jul 29, 2012)

Bonny said:


> There are no plastic tabs, as much as i know. You can insert any US/JAP/PAL cartridge into any N64... But of course the console is Region locked. You need an N64 Passport Adapter to override the lockout. And i also think there is no modification possible to make the N64 region free.


Well other then being slightly misinformed, these old consoles always have a method to bypass region check even if it is software related. It's just more complicated and usually involved some soldering. The only old console I can think of that can't get past it is the Famicom/NES because the cartrdige boards are different sizes.
Here's a guide for modding:
http://www.racketboy...orts-region-mod



Bonny said:


> > Same method also works for the super nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you can play any SNES/Super Famicom game on any SNES console if you just enlarge the Slot/remove the tabs? That is definitely wrong.



 oh it definitely works that's how I play imports on my Snes. I have a few Japanese games and they work fine on a snes. The only issue I could think of is PAL video problems, but that's unrelated to cartridge shape.


----------



## C-Kronos (Jul 29, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Is the N64 region lockout pyshical or mechanical, ive heard there are plastic tabs preventing regionfree.
> 
> Would a gameshark allow region free or should I just open it up to remove the tabs



Here's a link for some information on CIC chips in N64 cartridges: http://www.retroactive.be/cic/

If you want to know more about how it works, I suggest googling for the information, because I can't be bothered to write out a lengthy explanation at the moment.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 29, 2012)

Goveynetcom said:


> It's physical. The tabs are the only thing stopping you. I think it's a matter of personal preference on how you should go about it. I believe a gameshark would work fine, but breaking the tabs is just as easy and you don't have to worrry about the gameshark ever not working (mine sometimes acts up myself). To break the tabs all it usually takes is some pliers or something and a few minutes of patience.
> 
> Same method also works for the super nintendo.



Are these the tabs you are talking about


----------



## Goveynetcom (Jul 29, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Goveynetcom said:
> 
> 
> > It's physical. The tabs are the only thing stopping you. I think it's a matter of personal preference on how you should go about it. I believe a gameshark would work fine, but breaking the tabs is just as easy and you don't have to worrry about the gameshark ever not working (mine sometimes acts up myself). To break the tabs all it usually takes is some pliers or something and a few minutes of patience.
> ...


Yes those tabs.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 29, 2012)

Goveynetcom said:


> Yes those tabs.



Are you sure? the thing looks pretty big to just be able to be taken out with pliers?


----------



## Friendsxix (Jul 29, 2012)

The N64 has a software lockout, but this only applies to NTSC/PAL unlike region lockouts today. The reason PAL carts will not work in an NTSC unit is due to the PIF-NUS chip (Peripheral Interface) being different. So if you hypothetically switched these chips (NTSC PIF-NUS in a PAL unit and PAL PIF-NUS in an NTSC unit), they would switch regions. Now, in the case of playing Japanese imports in an American unit, it's as simple as removing the tabs previously mentioned. This is because the American and Japanese consoles share the same PIF-NUS chip, and the only lockout they have is mechanical. Now, as also previously mentioned, there are some passthrough cartridges that allow you to play NTSC games in a PAL unit without the swapping of the PIF-NUS chips, though I am not very familiar with these and could not give suitable advice. Judging from the picture the OP posted, he has a PAL console and would not be able to region free his console by removing the tabs.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 29, 2012)

Damnit and I just bought a gamebit too, so if i removed the tabs and popped in a US cart nothing will happen?


----------



## Friendsxix (Jul 30, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Damnit and I just bought a gamebit too, so if i removed the tabs and popped in a US cart nothing will happen?



Unfortunately no 
Honestly, your best bet would be to bite the bullet and import an American console. They aren't exactly expensive. (Hell, you can even mod the launch ones to output RGB Scart!)


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 30, 2012)

So I might as well just get a gameshark, those are region free right?


----------



## Friendsxix (Jul 30, 2012)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> So I might as well just get a gameshark, those are region free right?


I wish I could help with selecting a passthrough, but I don't know much about those and couldn't say for certain if that would work. 
I have heard about the N64 Passport passthrough, but I have never tested it and cannot be sure it works. If you are interested there appears to be a few on ebay. But I cannot really provide more on the subject then I already have D:


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 30, 2012)

I just swapped the back of the cases of my imports with a couple of games I didn't care for and now they just plug right in, same as any other game. You need a gamebit to do that, tho.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 30, 2012)

The problem I have with the Passport/Gameshark is they are too damn big, i would like something that was short and fit in the slot


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 30, 2012)

Japan and USA are playable on consoles from each of their regions granted you break the tabs off the system so the cart fits. PAL games/consoles with those from Japan or USA are not compatible without a conversion cart and possibly a 50/60hz mod, as PAL games run at 50hz and Japan/usa games run at 60hz.


----------



## gusmento01 (Jul 30, 2012)

I used to have an adapter called Ultra 64, I am not if they were sold in the U.S but they were not big, fit great on the N64 and played imports like a charm.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 30, 2012)

If I buy a NTSC unit, remove the plastic lockout, can I play PAL games on it


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 30, 2012)

No. That won't work.

It's the same as SNES. N64 has two region codes and two cartridge shapes. Their arrangement created three formats.

US: NTSC code with unique shape.
Japan/Korea: NTSC code with world shape.
PAL: PAL code with world shape.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 30, 2012)

So my options are

1) Buy a NTSC console

2) Get a Passport/Gameshark

3) Get inside and tinker with circuits.....


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok I bought an N64 Passport plus from PlayAsia, i'm using Super Mario 64 as the base cart and I was thinking I could use the passport all the time instead of having to take it in and out, but not all my local games won't to work with it


----------

